# Locking Block for my Beretta Px4 Storm Compact: Wrong replacement part



## Rmoore (Aug 22, 2014)

I purchased a used Beretta Px4 Storm Compact and love this semi-auto handgun in 9mm, and while cleaning it, misplaced the locking block and assembly (no idea how!). I ordered a new replacement locking block and locking block assembly and it does not fit! The replacement locking block is square-shouldered and the slide will not slip over it. Does anyone know if there was a production change to the new square locking block and if so, how can I get the original type, which is rounded and allows the slide to slide over it??? I am bewildered about this and my wonderful handgun is now useless (unless I throw it at an intruder!). Any ideas?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rmoore said:


> while cleaning it, misplaced the locking block and assembly (no idea how!).


I don't know how either? Where in the world were you disassembling it? No small part. It's like misplacing the barrel or slide. If I were to speculate I'd want to think you ordered the fullsize locking block for the full size PX4 as opposed to the compact locking block and assembly.

The compact requires both the Block Adaptor Assy and the Locking Block ; parts #4 and #5 respectively and totaling about $75 bucks or so. Not a good thing to lose. I don't believe there has been any design change or at least I'm not aware of any.

http://www.brownells.com/schematics/Beretta-/PX4-Compact-sid928.aspx


----------

